# Northampton & milton keynes meet 24th nov



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

The Caldecotte Arms
Bletchern Way
Caldecotte MK
MK7 8HP
Tuesday the 24th 7.30pm

Thought id go alittle more south this time :wink: Should be agood turn out with a possible cruise thanks to charlie & some photo opportunity's  Who's up for it?????
Look forward to seeing you all
Leon


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

It's on like Donkey Kong - we are in ;-)

As Leon said a little cruise is on the cards - the local Sainsbury's in the centre of town has an underground carpark and having phoned them and checked it does not shut  , as such hopefully an ideal place to get some photos Sav come prepared mate as I struggled to even get the camera working last time ;-)

Looking forward to it ;-)

Charlie


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

I wonderd how long it would be before you posted :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: what can I say, I really enjoyed the last one and am looking forward to the next one ;-)

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

L80NTT said:


> The Caldecotte Arms
> Bletchern Way
> Caldecotte MK
> MK7 8HP
> ...


I'M in as long as not 24th december :lol: :lol: :lol:

SAV....


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im gonna stick me neck out, and im gonna come along to this and support Leon on only his second meet  

Will be a nice photo op by the sounds of things 

Look forward to seeing you again Leon and SAV, and i look forward to meeting Charlie, heard alot about you 8)

Paul


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL Paul I assure you it's not all true :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Charlie said:


> LOL Paul I assure you it's not all true :lol:
> 
> Charlie


Charlie, i didnt mention if it was good or bad though :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Me, Me, Me, Me , Me. I'm up for this, especially after missing the first one  And I know that Sainsburys car park too 

Josh


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Can't make this one as I've got my finance exams on this day and day after so I'm out of town.

Hope to see some good pics tho.

Gutted...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I know it is a little further away for some of you, but you are all welcome to join us for our Christmas Party on 02nd December if you would like to....

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=154302

[smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Sylv & I will be there, Leon do you want to meet up for the drive down ?
Keith


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

TTR said:


> Sylv & I will be there, Leon do you want to meet up for the drive down ?
> Keith


Sounds like a plan keith


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

phodge said:


> I know it is a little further away for some of you, but you are all welcome to join us for our Christmas Party on 02nd December if you would like to....
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=154302
> 
> [smiley=santa.gif]


Ill pass on this 1 thanks for the invite though. well sort a meet out in the new year if your up for it? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Leon


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No problem, Leon. Looking forward to a joint meet!


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Crikey thanks for the post in the mk1 section, I'd forgot this part of the forum existed!!

I'll do me best to get there, only a 10 min drive from me that one. 8)


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

could be up for this meet too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Salut

I look forward to pop over and visit you folks, I have a ferry to catch afterwards!! back home...to the mothership! La Suisse!!

Whats traffic like on the M25 clockwise from 6pm, what time do you recommend I leave to get to this for 730pm.

Regards

WallSt


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

What's the postcode of where you ar egoing to be mate? use www.rac.co.uk and you can put the postcode of where you are starting from and going to in and it will tell you approx the travelling time and distance. Postcode for the meet location is on the events link I pm'd you.

You have my number too so can always phone me if your running late or get lost ;-)

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Charlie said:


> What's the postcode of where you ar egoing to be mate? use http://www.rac.co.uk and you can put the postcode of where you are starting from and going to in and it will tell you approx the travelling time and distance. Postcode for the meet location is on the events link I pm'd you.
> 
> You have my number too so can always phone me if your running late or get lost ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Thanks Charlie... I look forward to meeting you all.

That was useful... should be easy I have take the address down, Sat Nav all the way...Tomtom as backup...will test it with cars own SatNav...

I have a lot of driving ahead.. over 10hrs to the UK from Geneva... nearly 1hr 22 to you guys on the 24th...other days a few hrs here and there and then back on the early hours of the 25 Nov 10hrs circa.

Cheers

Niaz


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Niaz

There is a hotel just down the road from me mate, I would offer for you to stay at ours but is is chock a block with TT parts ;-) I can enquire about a room for the night so when you come up on the 24th you can crash up here and set off early rather than travelling back down on the night. pm me if I can help

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Niaz
> 
> There is a hotel just down the road from me mate, I would offer for you to stay at ours but is is chock a block with TT parts ;-) I can enquire about a room for the night so when you come up on the 24th you can crash up here and set off early rather than travelling back down on the night. pm me if I can help
> 
> Charlie


Charlie,

Much appreciate the offer. Thank you, I arranged something just a few ticks ago closer to where I meet the Ferry just a bed for a few hours until 0400hrs, it should be perfect and fine, I am used to long hauls and limited sleep. After two kids, you get used to sleeplessness

When do you think we will finish?

Best wishes,

N


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

No worries dude, I think last time we were done a little before 10pm and then some of us went to sample the dubious dried out crud at McDougals ;-)

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Charlie said:


> No worries dude, I think last time we were done a little before 10pm and then some of us went to sample the dubious dried out crud at McDougals ;-)
> 
> Charlie


   so thats what they call it nowadays!! I shall ensure I eat beforehand....


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

was said:


> could be up for this meet too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Yeah come along was be great to meet you & have alook at those DRLs


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

L80NTT said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > could be up for this meet too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


This meet just gets better, especially if ''Was'' is there :wink:


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Just wanted to say that if you look for this on Google Maps, make sure you search for the post code and not the pub name. Pub name takes you on the road to Bletchley, Post Code is where the pub is 8) (huge sodding windmill, cant miss it :lol: )


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

swfblade said:


> Just wanted to say that if you look for this on Google Maps, make sure you search for the post code and not the pub name. Pub name takes you on the road to Bletchley, Post Code is where the pub is 8) (huge sodding windmill, cant miss it :lol: )


heehee ok will make sure.. look forward to see you all.. take care Ciao for now!!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

L80NTT said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > could be up for this meet too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


likewise [smiley=thumbsup.gif] im sure a demo will be no problem


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

was said:


> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> > was said:
> ...


Sounds like some sercret code, pls enlighten me now.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

wallstreet said:


> Sounds like some sercret code, pls enlighten me now.


DRL= Daytime Running Lights :


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

So far then we've got

L80NTT
Charlie
Sav
Redscouse
Superjosh
Countryboy
TTR
Swfblade
Was
Wallstreet
Lutton
Ayzed
ridley TT


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

And Ayzed (Luke) too, I spotted him on Edition 38 and asked if he was coming and he said he was planning to, so fingers crossed ;-)

Looks like it's going to be a good turnout mate 8) Sainsbury's car park will never have had so many TT's in there at one time ;-)

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Charlie said:


> And Ayzed (Luke) too, I spotted him on Edition 38 and asked if he was coming and he said he was planning to, so fingers crossed ;-)
> 
> Looks like it's going to be a good turnout mate 8) Sainsbury's car park will never have had so many TT's in there at one time ;-)
> 
> Charlie


SAINSBURY''S CAR PARK?????????????

:? :? :?


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

SAVTT240 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > And Ayzed (Luke) too, I spotted him on Edition 38 and asked if he was coming and he said he was planning to, so fingers crossed ;-)
> ...


 :lol: 
I reckon we can get some good snaps sav better than the place anyway :roll: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Charlie said:


> It's on like Donkey Kong - we are in ;-)
> 
> As Leon said a little cruise is on the cards - _*the local Sainsbury's in the centre of town has an underground carpark and having phoned them and checked it does not shut  , as such hopefully an ideal place to get some photos Sav come prepared mate as I struggled to even get the camera working last time ;-)*_
> 
> ...


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > It's on like Donkey Kong - we are in ;-)
> ...


Ahhhhhhhhh got it !!!!!!
Never saw the above bit but a 8) plan, i'll make sure i have the camera, should be some wicked shots :wink:

SAV..


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

:roll: thought wed been through this 1 already?!
Dont worry its not long now :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I will hopefully have a new addition to my TT that day also to show off  

SAV will know what i mean 8)


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> I will hopefully have a new addition to my TT that day also to show off
> 
> SAV will know what i mean 8)


Good man you going for it Paul :?: :wink: :wink: :wink: 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

SAVTT240 said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > I will hopefully have a new addition to my TT that day also to show off
> ...


Only one of the things we spoke about on the day, which is getting done on the 24th, saves me making 2 journeys down there then


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

was said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like some sercret code, pls enlighten me now.
> ...


Sweet!! 

Look forward to see how the indicator works.


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

ere u go mate 8)

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/drl/drl.htm


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

swfblade said:


> ere u go mate 8)
> 
> http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/drl/drl.htm


Wow very nice, I shall see Wak 21 Nov to first hand look at his car and mods, whilst mine is getting some work done.

Awesome!!


----------



## countypower (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Guys
Enjoyed the first meet, will try to make the next, might have to work all night, going back to france on the 25th.
Be good to meet some more of you, :?


----------



## Dino (Oct 31, 2009)

TTR said:


> Sylv & I will be there, Leon do you want to meet up for the drive down ?
> Keith


Being new to the forum and to the world of TT'ing would very much like to come along with me little black beauty and share in the experience. Anyone coming from Warwickshire way (l live in a village called Oxhill between Stratford Upon Avon and Banbury) l can meet up with and drive down????


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Dino said:


> TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Sylv & I will be there, Leon do you want to meet up for the drive down ?
> ...


Hello Dino seems abit far for you to come from warwickshire to mk if you keep a close eye on the events section there should be more local meets for you (nem) would be slightly closer but your more than welcome to come to mine 

Leon


----------



## Dino (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey, if it gets me the chance to drive my car and meet like minded people who share a passion for their TT's, then l'm not bothered about the distance.

Hopefully will see you there on the 24th


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Good lad Dino - I like your style ;-)

Charlie


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I'm gonna try and get along to this meet.

I may be in Aberdeen that day but flying back to Luton in the evening so what sort of times are you looking at for meeting up?

E


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Dino said:


> Hey, if it gets me the chance to drive my car and meet like minded people who share a passion for their TT's, then l'm not bothered about the distance.
> 
> Hopefully will see you there on the 24th


I am driving over from Geneva, although also for other reasons to upgrade parts on the car etc, will not be missing this at all!! So whats a few miles up from Warickshire!

See you there Dino!


----------



## Dino (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice one. Bit of a difference between Warwickshire and Geneva, but what a great way to meet people. Will see you on the 24th (Black TT - T40 DCC)


----------



## Dino (Oct 31, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Good lad Dino - I like your style ;-)
> 
> Charlie


 Well, ya gotta do it Charlie. The cars made for driving (and the bonus is that the wife wil be sitting in watching Eastenders) so l'll have a nice peaceful journey down.......bliss!!!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL Dino - my missus is as keen as me so will be along for the ride, all 5 minutes of the time it will take us to get there ;-)

Leon looks like you are going to have a bumper turn out mate, good thing we are heading for a big carpark for the photoshoot ;-)

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Dino said:


> Nice one. Bit of a difference between Warwickshire and Geneva, but what a great way to meet people. Will see you on the 24th (Black TT - T40 DCC)


It will be obvious, probably the only foreign plate lol!!!

Ciao for now


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Charlie said:


> LOL Dino - my missus is as keen as me so will be along for the ride, all 5 minutes of the time it will take us to get there ;-)
> 
> Leon looks like you are going to have a bumper turn out mate, good thing we are heading for a big carpark for the photoshoot ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Wow Charlie

from one armchair into another and a walk down the road to the meeting lol... c u mate


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes yes looking very forward to it indeed  
Especailly the ones that are traveling far a charlie :wink:


----------



## ridley TT (Apr 4, 2007)

Please count me in. 
I will try to get there for the start, but may be running a bit late, I will confirm what time I can make it later in the week.
This is the closest meet to me that I've seen ..... can't wait!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Ridley - if you are running late mate my work number is in my sig, bell me and I will put you onto Leon so he can let you know what time we are heading up to Sainsburys ;-)

Ian - same to you mate, meet at The Caldecotte for 7.30pm then up to Leon what time we move on to Sainsburys for the photo shoot

Charlie


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

ridley TT said:


> Please count me in.
> I will try to get there for the start, but may be running a bit late, I will confirm what time I can make it later in the week.
> This is the closest meet to me that I've seen ..... can't wait!


I see your from Toddington thats just up the road from me,i'm Milton Bryan.Dont think i've ever seen your car driving about though!!


----------



## ridley TT (Apr 4, 2007)

quote:
'I see your from Toddington thats just up the road from me,i'm Milton Bryan.Dont think i've ever seen your car driving about though!'

Roads are a bit bumpy out your way, so I take my wife's car (Lexus RX400h) on the school run to Eversholt

What time are you leaving to go to the meet. I'm planning to come through Milton Bryan at about 19:10..... any good?

Dave


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I suppose i'll be a similar time to that! I'll keep my eye out for a silver TT


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Charlie, my first real drive in the car...since I have had the car - Wed - I drove it 3 hours.. now to England it will take probably 12 hours door to door!

My number Charlie will be 07508 75 98 75, on from Fri 9pm

See you folks soon,

N  this will be me driving with lots of good music playing!


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

wallstreet said:


> Charlie, my first real drive in the car...since I have had the car - Wed - I drove it 3 hours.. now to England it will take probably 12 hours door to door!
> 
> My number Charlie will be 07508 75 98 75, on from Fri 9pm
> 
> ...


Wow thats some trip your taking! I hope that you will be taking lots of CD's with you or a very full iPod 

Look forward to meeting you and seeing everyone else too, looks as if its going to be a busy night!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

I wonder if I will fit in the Sainsbury .... I may have my roofrack and box on!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, my latest mod will be going on tomorrow afternoon down at the TT shop, so if anybody is not in work and would like to pop down to see me there and then convoy to the meet, feel free. I will be there from 1.30pm and the mod will take a good 3 hours or so i would say 

Paul


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if we'll be sitting down and eating whilst we're there?

Its just that I am a growing lad... :roll:

Oh and I don't suppose anyone will be bringing along VagCom since I wanted to check the running of my TT?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

LuTTon, i am defo eating mate as i will be starving by the time i get there. So if nobody else eats..... we can have a table with candle and flowers together  :lol:

Paul


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Dude... Its a date!

Chuck in a bottle of red wine and it could be your lucky night :wink: :-* :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

LuTTon said:


> Dude... Its a date!
> 
> Chuck in a bottle of red wine and it could be your lucky night :wink: :-* :lol:


Oo-er Missus!  :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nic and I are up for eating there guys, food is pretty cheap and relatively palatable ;-)

Don't want to crash your date though ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Nic and I are up for eating there guys, food is pretty cheap and relatively palatable ;-)
> 
> Don't want to crash your date though ;-)
> 
> Charlie


No your fine Charlie mate, ive plenty of love to go around :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> LuTTon, i am defo eating mate as i will be starving by the time i get there. So if nobody else eats..... we can have a table with candle and flowers together  :lol:
> 
> Paul


And i thought i was your only love !!!!! u 2timing little [smiley=devil.gif] paul

Well i guess i'll leave u & lutton to it & have 3some with nic & charlie :wink: :wink: :wink:

I'm eating will be starved !!!!!!

SAV.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

cool so that's five of us so far ;-)

Paul I am getting a little worried ;-) Nick I am already worried about you but this is really quite concerning ;-)

Charlie


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah it will be a busmans holiday for me but i will join your for something to eat.What time ?
need to sort my eating requirementfor the day dont want to waste away to a small mountain !!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL Davy - the plan is to meet there at 7.30pm so I imagine we will play it by ear a little - Leon?

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

davyrest said:


> Yeah it will be a busmans holiday for me but i will join your for something to eat.What time ?
> need to sort my eating requirementfor the day dont want to waste away to a small mountain !!!!!!! :lol:


Traffic is a beachball, so as I am coming from afar, I will be early... I am in the same boat in terms of food dont want to waste to a golf ball!   

I was driving around your british M25 and found it snail place last night at 40MPH...for miles...then single lane..then the bloody M3 was closed... so I had to divert a longer than almighty way back! Fun sweet fun!


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry guys & gals i wont be attending tonight me starter motor has gone so im leaving you in the capable hands of charlie if you all just stick to the plan on the first page everything will be alright  
Leon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Your joking? Nobody else coming down that can give you a lift? The Rep HAS to be there :roll:

Im sat in the TT Shop as we speak, my latest mod is on and ill be leaving here soon, so i will have time to kill before the meet 

Paul


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bit of a late call. Had a crap day could do with a drive, only 100 miles from Crawley to Milton keynes , leaving now M25 willing should be there by 7.30.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey nice one trev, see you a bit later 

Paul


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Got your pm Leon, (have replied) what an absolute bugger ;-(

I have been asked to step in and co-ordinate ladies and gents, as Leon said the plan is the plan still, I have purchased some crisps, drinks and chocolate for the photoshoot so if you haven't eaten by then don't worry, but make sure your car is looking shiny - need to run over mine too ;-)

7.30 pm at the Caldecotte Arms (Bletchum Way, Milton Keynes, England, Milton Keynes, MK7 8HP‎ - 01908 366 188‎)

A number of us are planning to eat and then whenever everyone is ready we shall tootle up to Sainsburgers for the photos (10 min drive tops) anticipate about 8.45-9pm departure to Sainsbury's (postcode for satnav users or those that can't keep up ;-) is MK9 2FW - Witan Gate) - It has a big orange pillar type thingy coming out of the top if you get lost.

I can be contacted on 07814 365147 or 07967 147131 if anyone is running late or gets stuck.

I have already heard from Niaz (all the way from Geneva and he is on the way as we speak ;-)

Looking forward to meeting you Trev I have heard lots about you ;-)

Can't wait - been looking forward to this since the last one ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

See everyone at 7:30ish   

Josh


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

well im escaping work now so might be there before 7.30


----------



## Dino (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, was about to escape work, but have been drafted back in.......oh the joys. Hopefully if l can get things sorted will see you all there. If not....boo hoo :x


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

I am at BT Wavendon...about to head again to location...my tomtom did not have the pub on it... fingers crossed I now find it...

There was an accident on the M1 tailed back to M25!! and all the way to J8 M1...prior to that delays on the M25 clockwise.. A 1.3hr jounry is now 3hrs... thank god for the TT!

See u folks soon...if u see me honk


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> There was an accident on the M1 tailed back to M25!! and all the way to J8 M1


Arse, hope that's cleared now? Otherwise I'll be stuck in it 

Josh


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Want to thank Charlie for stepping in at the last minute for the meet . It was great to meet everybody and the ending was interesting.


----------



## ridley TT (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks all, a great night! Even taking into consideration our little brush with the law
Only got a few pics:

















































See you all next time

Dave


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Really nice to meet you Dave, you moved fast getting the pics up, will do ours tomorrow.

Nice to finally put faces to names and Josh if you were a female your friends would have staged an intervention by now to stop your shopaholic tendencies - good lad. ;-)

Davey thank you very much for your generous contribution, it is very much appreciated ;-) next time beers on me.

Always a pleasure to see Nick, Sav, Charlie, Keith and Sylvia and very nice to meet Niaz, Paul and Trev.

The fuzz did bust in about 10.15pm but they were pretty cool and I thoroughly enjoyed myself as did Nic - hope to see you all again at the next one - and sorry that Sainsbury's thought the energy drinks were beer and called the fuzz ;-)

Sorry you missed it Leon, look forward to catching up with you next time. 

Charlie


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great meet guys I am really glad I came up. Nice to put a some faces to some names and well done to Charlie to stepping in at the last minute. 

Paul and Sav ......don`t think I will ever be able to look at sausages and yoghurt again without thinking of you two... 

Have to admit the Police turning up did make for an interesting finale , and thanks to Niaz for the fun cruise back.
Sorry about the bridge crossing Niaz I forgot it was free from 10pm to 6am.Mind you though it was funny when the jobsworth came running out of his booth shouting " Oi whats the matter with your mate " to which I replied " He`s Swiss and he doesn`t understand now go away I am dealing with it "
Have a safe journey back Niaz

Cheers Guy`s

Trev


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Great meet guys, nice to see the few of you ive met before again, and also very nice to meet the people i hadnt met before. As ive mentioned, if the next one is a tiny bit further north around Northampton, i should be able to attend if im not working  

Cheers all

Paul


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

AWESOME meet, thanks charlie & nick for the effort & time you put in & the chocs, crisps & drinks. 

Great to have chat & meal (even though a bit crude at times with paul & trev there :wink: :wink: ).

Good ending as well even though a bit abrupt, peed off about my plates though !! :lol:

Oh oh trouble   


More pics to come to-nite...
Cheers.....


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Plates??? Do tell SAV.... did you get the rozzers question your number plate or something??? 

Paul


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL Nic said something about asking Paul if he was a yoghurt taster but I have yet to establish the full details :lol: The fuzz were actually totally sound and being an ex-copper myself I have met some really unpleasant Roads Policing Officers or traffic plod ;-)

LOL Trev - sounds like you took charge of the situation, poor Niaz probably didn't get a good impression of the Brits from that experience but at least Nic got a couple of pics for him with him and the copper with his arm around him :lol: he can show his mates back in Geneva and make up some suitably impressive story ;-)

I very much look forward to the next one ;-)

Charlie


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

I had a great night!

It was good to meet the regular faces again as well as the new ones (Niaz from Geneva? WOW!)

A big round of applause to Charlie for bringing snacks and drinks but in hindsight it probably wasn't a good idea to cover the "Energy Drink" label with one that said "Stella" :lol: It obviously didn't look too good on CCTV :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL Nick,

Sav I think you are more peed off that I smoked your ass 

Our pics. sorry I don't know how to blank number plates so if anyone is unhappy please pm me and I will remove, some of the pics are a bit blurry anyway


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Great meet everyone  Some loverly cars too   

Our run in with the Plod was funny too 



Charlie said:


> Nice to finally put faces to names and Josh if you were a female your friends would have staged an intervention by now to stop your shopaholic tendencies - good lad. ;-)


That made me laugh Charlie.

Roll on the next one, hopefully with the Rep in attendance. 

Josh


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Charlie said:


> LOL Nick,
> 
> Sav I think you are more peed off that I smoked your ass
> 
> ...


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

No Sav, Charlie needs to cut down on those energy drinks... That'll stop those shakes! :wink:


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry didn't make it, was gutted.

I was taken ill over the weekend, had quite a bad fever and stuff, was quite scarey at one point. Typically I am just about better the following day.... :roll:

I WILL be at the next one...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I noticed your absence James  , sorry you've not been well, there is a lot floating about at the moment ;-(

I agree Sav a trip to Santa Pod could be a lot of fun ;-) I think we will refrain from racing for slips though, as I don't want you to have to walk home afterwards :lol:

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Great looking cars - nearly made it Charlie but nevermind - I've doen a number of days at Santa Pod with previous car clubs - may well be worth looking at their admin to see whats coming up - makes for a better show day than just standing around as theres something else to watch in the way of track action + plus usually some overnight fun and laughs


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

We enjoyed it, good to put names to faces, look forward to next Month ? 
Looks like we left just in time Sav ? what with our platesand all.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Keith I think it was my fault re the plates  as I carry a set of legal ones in the car and as they were lingering I thought I would stick my legal ones over the top so they couldn't do me as soon as I was on the road 

He asked me to remove it and said mine was fine except for the border  apparently you are not allowed any sort of border even a thin black line which is what I have - he seemed to think my complete lack of spacing was ok ?

Anyway I took it off and left it off and got no bother, they were pretty sound anyway ;-)

Richard - sorry you didn't make it buddy, would have been nice to meet one of my best customers ;-) hope to ctach you at something soon. I will be in touch re the bits as soon as they arrive ;-)

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree Sav a trip to Santa Pod could be a lot of fun ;-) I think we will refrain from racing for slips though, as I don't want you to have to walk home afterwards :lol:

Charlie[/quote]

OUCH :!: 
Time will tell :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

As long as the visit is pre big turbo :lol:

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

SAVTT240 said:


> AWESOME meet, thanks charlie & nick for the effort & time you put in & the chocs, crisps & drinks.
> 
> Great to have chat & meal (even though a bit crude at times with paul & trev there :wink: :wink: ).
> 
> ...


Although knackered, I just got home an hour ago...the ferrys were all delayed, I also managed to get sea sick as the sea was swirling like a cauldron on halloween night....so I slept it off for 3 hrs when I reached Calais....

The best highlight of last night was the cops.. I shall when I recover post the pics of my new Police Friendly person...what a TT welcome Charlie THANKS!!!

Nice meeting everyone... Trevor thanks for driving back with me...it was nice although blustery with the winds...even Calais was horrid weather wise..

I thought I would fly away with the high Thule on my head.


----------



## Dino (Oct 31, 2009)

Really sorry l missed this, would have been a good first introduction in the "TT" ways, especially with our friends in blue turning up.....must have been real fans of TT's to make that extra special journey to see that collection.

Anyway, all being well with work, next time l'll make it.

Cheers

Deano


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

More pics from last nite, shame you missed a good meet leon, hopefully you'll get the car sorted for the next meet 

Lots more pics here as well; http://s621.photobucket.com/albums/tt29 ... ET%202009/

View attachment 7

View attachment 6

View attachment 5

View attachment 4

View attachment 3

View attachment 2

View attachment 1



SAV....


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Sweet pics Sav, nice work on the acrylic screen pic that came out really well.

You will have a pm in a sec ;-)

Charlie


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Were there any plans drawn up last night for a meet over Christmas got 2 weeks off. so daytime cruise and meet would go down well.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

It was mentioned briefly mate but as Leon wasn't able to make it nothing firmed up.

Charlie


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Ok i did mention this to Leon a few weeks ago he also said it might happen.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Just had a quick look on Santa Pod's website and they don't have any RWYB until either Jan 17th or 24th which could be good for Jan's meet? They do have a drift what ya brung day on Dec 17th :lol:

http://www.santapod.co.uk/calendar.php

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

personally prefer a RWYB -get a bigger variation of cars along with usually some proper dragsters


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pics Sav,just been through the whole photobucket lot  Pity we got turfed out,was an ideal venue and warm at this time of year! Look forward to the next one


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

WTF am i doing? :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> WTF am i doing? :lol: :lol:


No idea mate ?......has a yoghurt sprung a leak in your pocket ? :lol:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Brilliant Pics. Shame I missed it. Def up for it next time. Was there no convoy to Northampton then?! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL Paul and Trev

Indeed Paul what the devil are you playing at  , I suspect that it may have had more to do with sausage than yoghurt although Nic still hasn't told the story of why she ended asking you if you taste yoghurt for a living :lol:

There has been talk of a Christmas Meet maybe in the day whilst still light and at the weekend, so that partners can come and see that we are all actually relatively normal  , also so that we can actually see the cars that have come.

I know Leon is pretty tied up at work at the moment so I thought I would guage interest at this stage to see if worthwhile.

Dates wise, on the basis of the above it will have to be either December 12th, 13th, 19th or 20th - does anyone have a preference or suggestion as to where we should go.

I could look at go-carting if there is any interest, although I suspect just before Christmas most of us will be spending our money on presents ;-)

So a meal somewhere a little more qualified to cook food, would be a starting point 

ps Mitesh no buddy not this time we went to a couple of MK venues before getting rozzed by the fuzz. 

Charlie & Nicola


----------



## ridley TT (Apr 4, 2007)

I work Fri - Mon, so weekend days are no good for me. 
Will keep an eye out for meets in the New Year though
Cheers
Dave


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Charlie,

Getting a bit off a close call now with Xmas looming.
Can only really make the 13th out off those dates, soz.

Dont worry if it cant be then am sure you lot will all have a good time.

SAV..


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

After the 27th Dec better for me as i'm off work till 4th Jan daytime if poss.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Great meet guys I am really glad I came up. Nice to put a some faces to some names and well done to Charlie to stepping in at the last minute.
> 
> Paul and Sav ......don`t think I will ever be able to look at sausages and yoghurt again without thinking of you two...
> 
> ...


Thanks Trev, I was looking for where to put the money bewildered...  Thank God you were there I would have been stuck there for the night... it was a great drive back albeit the hiding cops at the top of one bridge on the M25...sneaky!

I go upstairs to the gents room and buy some food for the trip back and come down the cops had arrived and most of the posse gone with the wind! The cop chap was very polite and here is his picture holding me tightly      

Luckily I have only good reflections of the police in the UK, they have never scared me, always helpful.










I have a lot of respect for them as they backed me up when I was attacked by a local racist living in Old Bocking (Braintree area) Essex.

In the US I have been pulled over by a lady cop when I had a baby in the car. The cop pulled out a gun at me. I was in a nice neighbourhood and my rear licence plate had been stolen! 

It was great meeting you all, I doubt I will be able to make another meeting for at least a year or so. When I return to Vagcheck & 4Rings for more toys.

If you chaps visit Geneva or La Suisse, let me know. We have some of the most beautiful mountains and roads paved through the ice capped land of Alps. France is next door and also has its mouth watering delights.

Best wishes and hope to see you folks soon.

Niaz


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Great pic Niaz, Nic had wanted to see how it came out - it's nice that someone has something nice to say about the police ;-)

Hope to catch you next time you make it over ;-)

Charlie.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hehe Nice pic there Niaz. Was nice meeting you and i hope your journey home wasnt too bad.

Hopefully see you at some point in the future

All the best

Paul


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Hehe Nice pic there Niaz. Was nice meeting you and i hope your journey home wasnt too bad.
> 
> Hopefully see you at some point in the future
> 
> ...


Shame you left so hastily...I liked the colour of your car, didnt realise it was a TDI version...wow! 
The weather was horrendous so the ferry rock n rolled, I was sea sick but after 3 hrs of sleep once I arrived 7am in Calais (after weather delays), I was back to normal and it was not so bad a 7hr drive to Geneva from Calais itself. The TT meet was a good place to see other cars in the UK. Catch you folks in a year I hope.

Best wishes

N


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Without trawling through all the posts, has a date been set for the next meet ?
Keith & Sylv


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TTR said:


> Without trawling through all the posts, has a date been set for the next meet ?
> Keith & Sylv


No Keith it hasnt, i personally havent even heard or seen Leon !?!? :?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Is there anywhere open over Christmas where we could have a rolling road meet.


----------



## Dino (Oct 31, 2009)

I know Dave is trying to organise a christmas get together at the George in the Tree in Balshall Common on Thursday 10th December at 19:30. Address and Postcode for the pub are :

Kenilworth Road
Balsall Common, Coventry, CV7 7EX

It's right by the M42 and M6 so it's pretty accessible.

Should be a good venue and evening.

Cheers

Di :lol: no


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have lined up the RWYB Santa Pod day out which is on the 24th Jan and this was primarily meant to be the NMK local meet but then thought it would be best to have it open to everyone to get the best range of cars, we now have 3 400bhp TT's lined up ;-)

Paul I will pm you mate.

Charlie


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

I might be up for that as well Charlie, can you send me the details too? 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

James, it's in this section of the Forum mate ;-) just look for a thread with Santa Pod and "Grudge Match" in it ;-)

Get your name down you know it makes sense ;-)

With regard to a Christmas do it is getting quite close and I did hear a few people say to not bother in December, but if there is sufficient interest I can arrange a meal or something depending upon you guys, I will start another thread on the subject.

Charlie


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Any date's for a night time meet other than Santa Pod yet ?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am planning something for early February - just trying to decide on a location and how to play it - due to the current weather I am holding off setting a date to try and avoid having to cancel.

I have everyones numbers from the last meet so will text everyone who attended and post it up too. I am hoping to avoid the po po turning up to the next one ;-)

Charlie


----------

